# Pooper Scooper?



## Genipher (May 31, 2019)

Is there a pooper Scooper that works for goat poop? 

Every night when I put the goats to bed I spot clean their bedding with an old dustpan but I'd like a more efficient tool. Does anyone have any thoughts on what I can use? Do they sell manure forks for goats?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 1, 2019)

Genipher said:


> Is there a pooper Scooper that works for goat poop?
> 
> Every night when I put the goats to bed I spot clean their bedding with an old dustpan but I'd like a more efficient tool. Does anyone have any thoughts on what I can use? Do they sell manure forks for goats?



Try a large kitty litter scooper, it helps here (but we have sand floor)


----------



## Genipher (Jun 1, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Try a large kitty litter scooper, it helps here (but we have sand floor)



I tried that. The poop pellets just slide right through.


----------



## Latebloomerar (Jun 5, 2019)

I have used a really narrow rake, like kid size and the kind of dust pan they sell that has the stick on it to keep you from having to bend over. works pretty well...


----------

